# Did I pay too much for this saw?



## StihlHead (Aug 30, 2013)

OK, so I was at the ReStore today looking at cabinets and paint, and there on the shelf was a Made in Sweden Jonsered 535 Classic. So I pick it up and look it over. It has an Oregon pro 20 inch bar on it, and what looks like Stihl RM semi-chisel chain. Kind if odd, I thought these things came with .325 B&C. I gave it a pull and the compression seems OK. Nothing is missing, it has a factory bar cover, and it does not look abused. Chain brake works. Actually someone has taken care of it for it being at least 20 years old. If I do not like it or it does not start, I have a week to return it and get my money back. Or 30 days if I want store credit. I never owned a J-Red saw, but they have a decent name. It turns out (according to my old friend SawTroll) that this was the last of the 535 saws with the silver top, made in 1992 or 1993 after Electro-varna bought them out. Its a 3.1 HP, 50cc, 10.6 lb. Its no 550xp, but what the heck. It does have an outboard clutch, which I do not like. But I doubt I will be flipping rims or bars on this baby. I think it will be a trail saw to rattle around in the truck tool box, or _the loaner saw_.

Oh yah, the price? A yuppie meal ticket. $20. (I feel so guilty... not) The chain is new and worth that. The bar is worth $50. Photos to follow... I will try to get it started this weekend. It has nice fat AV mounts, so it will be interesting to see how it runs and/or cuts.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 30, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> OK, so I was at the ReStore today looking at cabinets and paint, and there on the shelf was a Made in Sweden Jonsered 535 Classic. So I pick it up and look it over. It has an Oregon pro 20 inch bar on it, and what looks like Stihl RM semi-chisel chain. Kind if odd, I thought these things came with .325 B&C. I gave it a pull and the compression seems OK. Nothing is missing, it has a factory bar cover, and it does not look abused. Chain brake works. Actually someone has taken care of it for it being at least 20 years old. If I do not like it or it does not start, I have a week to return it and get my money back. Or 30 days if I want store credit. I never owned a J-Red saw, but they have a decent name. It turns out (according to my old friend SawTroll) that this was the last of the 535 saws with the silver top, made in 1992 or 1993 after Electro-varna bought them out. Its a 3.1 HP, 50cc, 10.6 lb. Its no 550xp, but what the heck. It does have an outboard clutch, which I do not like. But I doubt I will be flipping rims or bars on this baby. I think it will be a trail saw to rattle around in the truck tool box, or _the loaner saw_.
> 
> Oh yah, the price? A yuppie meal ticket. $20. (I feel so guilty... not) The chain is new and worth that. The bar is worth $50. Photos to follow... I will try to get it started this weekend. It has nice fat AV mounts, so it will be interesting to see how it runs and/or cuts.


 Sounds like you did real good StihlHead.  3.1hp, 50cc, and 10.6 lb ... I like that combo.  Heck, you even got the PNW 20" bar on that puppy.


----------



## NH_Wood (Aug 30, 2013)

Hell of a deal StihlHead - I've paid more for less for sure!! Good on you! Pics soon? Cheers!


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 30, 2013)

Yah, I want to play with the saw, but my brother is coming over with his tricked out Jeep and we are heading up to Mt Adams in southern WA for some off roading this afternoon.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2013)

You should be ashamed of yourself...you stole that saw!!   I'm proud of ya, I wanna see some pics.....


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 31, 2013)

Pix tomorrow. Could have used the saw today. We had to turn around where a 18 inch tree fell across one road. All future trips up there will be with a 50cc saw at least.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 31, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> OK, so I was at the ReStore today looking at cabinets and paint, and there on the shelf was a Made in Sweden Jonsered 535 Classic. So I pick it up and look it over. It has an Oregon pro 20 inch bar on it, and what looks like Stihl RM semi-chisel chain. Kind if odd, I thought these things came with .325 B&C. I gave it a pull and the compression seems OK. Nothing is missing, it has a factory bar cover, and it does not look abused. Chain brake works. Actually someone has taken care of it for it being at least 20 years old. If I do not like it or it does not start, I have a week to return it and get my money back. Or 30 days if I want store credit. I never owned a J-Red saw, but they have a decent name. It turns out (according to my old friend SawTroll) that this was the last of the 535 saws with the silver top, made in 1992 or 1993 after Electro-varna bought them out. Its a 3.1 HP, 50cc, 10.6 lb. Its no 550xp, but what the heck. It does have an outboard clutch, which I do not like. But I doubt I will be flipping rims or bars on this baby. I think it will be a trail saw to rattle around in the truck tool box, or _the loaner saw_.
> 
> Oh yah, the price? A yuppie meal ticket. $20. (I feel so guilty... not) The chain is new and worth that. The bar is worth $50. Photos to follow... I will try to get it started this weekend. It has nice fat AV mounts, so it will be interesting to see how it runs and/or cuts.


 
A buddy had an old(er than that) J-Red.  60cc range.  It was a cutting machine.  Hard to start when cold, however.


----------



## Wildo (Aug 31, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Pix tomorrow. Could have used the saw today. We had to turn around where a 18 inch tree fell across one road. All future trips up there will be with a 50cc saw at least.


 
That was obviously Karma for not bringing the saw out for a test drive too.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2013)

helluva deal


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 31, 2013)

Here be the $20 saw... note the price tag. Has a near new 3/8 rim drive and Stihl semi-chisel chain, 20 inch Oregon Power Match bar with just a hint of burring on one side, and an adjustable oiler. It may be a 'near new' saw... the paint is hardly nicked anywhere, including the bottom. The clutch did not have that much caked up on it for an outboard. I will be putting fresh gas in it and giving it a test in a few minutes. I even had an odd-ball mini scrench in my saw tool box that fits it.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 31, 2013)

OK, so now for the bad news...

Um, there isn't any  Pure dumb luck, that...

I poured out the old gas and oil, and put in fresh gas mix and tad more oil to make it 40:1 (to factory spec) and fresh ~canola~ oil. Then I pulled the plug and looked inside. No scoring on the transfer or exhaust side. Poured in 1/4 tsp of premix oil and pulled her over a few times and let it sit for a while to let it get into the low end. Then I put in a new plug (exact same as Stihl NGK plugs, I have many of them) as the old one was carbon coated black. Then I looked at the chain, and it as dullsville. So on sharpening it at 30 degrees, I noted that it was a factory 35 degree edge. So I was the first to be re-sharpening it. Can this saw be _that_ new? At least the bar, chain and rim are _that_ new.

So on to the starting test. Pull the choke out, flip the kill switch up and pull 4 times to get a rumble. Then push the choke in and pull 2 more times, and whallah! It comes to life! On WOT it burples nicely, so it is tuned. It also idles perfectly. On to do some cuts. Slices through apple like buddah! Shut it down, and re-started it on one pull. This baby is all set up, with minimal effort.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 31, 2013)

OK, there is_ some_ bad news... now my CAD is back! All for $20 and a new spark plug. The 4WD trail saw is ready for off-roading. Not sure I wanna make this my loaner saw. It runs too good for that. Maybe it will become part of my permanent chainsaw (Homer Simpson wiggly fingers) ~_collection~_.

 Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

_Hi, I am Stihlhead and I have Stage 4 CAD. _


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 2, 2013)

$20.00 bucks ...


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 3, 2013)

Thistle said:


> helluva deal


 
Yah, like he said.

Its not a Stihl, but its a really good saw. Getting parts is supposed to be a problem on these though. J-red is a part of 'The Husqvarna Group' and most of their saws now are just re-badged Huskys. Maybe it will hold up though.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2013)

I got $50 plus shipping for ya  If you really need to get rid of it?? Seeing how you are a Stihl man and all. I'd consider this one a favor to you 

That is a sweet deal. Only thing that would have been better? If it were.... Ah he'll. I can't think of anything. LOL


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, if it was an MS361 it would have been better, from my perspective.

$50 plus shipping, eh?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Well, if it was an MS361 it would have been better, from my perspective.
> 
> $50 plus shipping, eh?



I have a 361 to trade? But its gonna take a lil coin on yer end  

As for the $50 + Shipping? It was a joke. If you sold that saw for under $150? Your cuttin yourself short. That is $150 + shipping.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 4, 2013)

I 


StihlHead said:


> Well, if it was an MS361 it would have been better, from my perspective.
> 
> $50 plus shipping, eh?


LOVE my MS361!


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 4, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> As for the $50 + Shipping? It was a joke.


 
Nooooooo... really? <blink blink>


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 4, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> I LOVE my MS361!


 
I love all my saws, but I wanna be buried with my MS361s. Knowing my brothers though, they will each take one and write me a check for a thousand bucks for them and bury that with me instead.


----------

